# Got my balance back (Sways)



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

All this talk about sways, I was reminded that it was time to move the Dinan rear into the middle position from the outermost setting that I'd started with. Even though moving the bar is about a ten minute deal, I was at the shop already doing some work. They took my keys from me, popped it up on a lift and were done in the time it took to hook up a monitor. Easy Pleasy. 

Now the good part:

As some will remember, I started a little experiment with regard to sways:

Dinan rear sway- set to outermost
Install M5 front, leave rear the same
Move Dinan rear to middle (today)
Move to innermost (maybe, maybe not in the future- we'll see)

The results? W*O*W again! After I installed the M5 front bar(step 2), I noticed a real difference. I posted the impressions here. In that thread, I mentioned that I noticed a little more understeer... Well.. NOT ANYMORE!

After the move to the middle setting, the balance I experienced in step 1  is back! The car just feels GREAT. I have yet to take it on my favorite turn, but I cant wait until I do. I'll report back!

BTW, anyone need a 540i6 rear sway bar? It's not going back on my car.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

I look forward to hearing the results. Mine is set in the middle and the car feels perfect but, I always wonder what those other positions bring to the table.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Damn... now I want the Dinan bar. Anyone want to buy my brand new M5 rear sway???
JB


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

DSPTurtle said:


> Damn... now I want the Dinan bar. Anyone want to buy my brand new M5 rear sway???
> JB


I'd be interested although I'm on the other side of the country from you. PM me and let's chat.

Chris


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> Damn... now I want the Dinan bar. Anyone want to buy my brand new M5 rear sway???
> JB


Sure. How much do you want for your used sway?  You've had it in for at least a month, right?


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> Damn... now I want the Dinan bar. Anyone want to buy my brand new M5 rear sway???


I did exactly the same thing. I installed an M5 rear bar. About 6 months later, I finally got the courage up to try the front swaybar installation (actually I did two of them in one day), so I decided to yank out the M5 rear bar and install the Dinan.

I remember promising the M5 rear bar to someone, but I can't recall who. If anyone within driving distance wants it, they can have it (and the bushings) for less than half price. $50 takes it. Just stop by and pick it up. Take me to lunch at Panevino and I'll even install it for you!


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Wow Dave... that is cheap. I will install for someone, but I don't think I could stomach $50 since my wife got it at the local dealer for my B-Day at full list price  Luckily, I got the front bar from Pacific after getting the info from your website. 
JB


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> Wow Dave... that is cheap. I will install for someone, but I don't think I could stomach $50 since my wife got it at the local dealer for my B-Day at full list price  Luckily, I got the front bar from Pacific after getting the info from your website.
> JB


I have a philosophy about selling used parts that are otherwise just taking up sapce in my garage. Sell them for half what they were new and people snap them up quickly and don't try to haggle. I get rid of the stuff quickly and feel good about that and the buyer feels good about getting a great deal.

I'm about to put some Style 66M wheels on the 4-sale board for $1200 that came off my 2001 540i/6 after I put the Brembo brakes on. Front tires are in great shape. Rear tires have about one season left. I'll probably also sell the spare wheel/tire for another $300 so I can stuff another Style 37 wheel in the spare well.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Awesome philosophy... got any spare short shift kits in the garage???


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> Awesome philosophy... got any spare short shift kits in the garage???


No, but I've got a huge stack of OEM 528i, 530i, and 540i shifters! I really need to throw these away.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

oh well... worth a shot anyways


----------

